# Welche Bedeutung hat Code außerhalb von Funktionen



## JUUNND (22. Apr 2020)

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei mich in JavaScript einzuarbeiten. In JavaScript werden ja Funktionen definiert die über HTML oder aus anderen JavaScrip Funktionen aufgerufen werden. Ich habe nun hier ein Beispiel  gefunden bei dem die Line

```
CustomMarker.prototype = new google.maps.OverlayView();
```
außerhalb einer Funktion steht. Das Beispiel befindet sich in einem Testeditor an dem man herumprobieren kann -> http://jsfiddle.net/geocodezip/DVKEj/584//

Ich hatte zunächst gedacht, dass diese Zeile einfach überflüßig ist und habe die mal entfernt, aber dadurch ergibt sich ein anderes Verhalten im Ergebnis. Wie wird diese Line  gecallt ? Verstehe ich leider nicht ganz ...

Nachtrag: Ganz unten bei der For Scheleife das gleiche. Diese steht nicht innerhalb einer Funktion. Wäre schön wenn mich da einer aufklären könnte


----------



## mrBrown (23. Apr 2020)

JavaScript-Dateien werden einfach von oben nach unten ausgeführt


----------



## Lobalo (23. Apr 2020)

-


----------



## JUUNND (23. Apr 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> JavaScript-Dateien werden einfach von oben nach unten ausgeführt


Ah okay, anscheinend wird das Script nach dem Festlegen der Referenz im html file einmal durchgelaufen, das war mir nicht klar. Ich dachte, dass immer nur Funktionen nach explizitem Aufruf durchlaufen werden.


----------

